# Pioneer VSX 1014TX to Subwoofer Please help!



## mawinters (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi,

Ok, I did something kind of silly... I completly dismanteled my home theater system, when I moved, planning on reassembling it within a week or two. almost two years later, I am trying to put it back together... and there is one thing that I can not figure out how I did it last time...

I have a Pioneer VSX 1014TX and a KLH Bassbite III Subwoofer. 

The problem is that the Pioneer only has a single RCA jack coming out of it for the sub woofer... and the subwoofer has TWO RCA jacks (L and R) which are labled : "Low level input" as well as some wire clips labled : on top "From Amplifire" and on bottom: "To Speakers"

So.. I downloaded the manual from Pioneer... did not help... any suggestions? 

My first instict is to run a spliter from the two RCA jacks on the subwoofer to the single RCA jack on the Pioneer...

Thanks in advance for any help!
Mike


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Simply run a cable from the sub out on the Pio to any one of the two RCA inputs on the sub labelled L/R. The other inputs are not required and either of the L/R inputs will work fine.


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think you can also use a Y spliter and get small DB gain if I heard right.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

It might give you a small signal gain, but the overall output of the sub will be balanced with the speakers and so will remain unchanged, unless you increase it with the subs own gain dial.


----------



## mawinters (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the help! I ended up finding a spliter, so I went that route... sounds great now 

My main worry was that I was going hook it up wrong, and seriously break it..... and I do *not* have money to spare right now!

Mike


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Your ok with RCA's really, there is little chance of doing any damage. Its worth noting the subwoofer is just a single speaker (even if its using multiple drivers), so the signal you have split is just recombined again when its played out. Either way, there's nothing really wrong with what you have done and its the final sound quality thats important.


----------

